# A new Concord Charisma 840........BARGAIN!!



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

...at E19.90 :lol: :lol:

http://www.verlagshop.de/epages/62516764.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62516764/Products/"RAM 05"

Carl


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

OK - You got me - I looked


Categories Model Cars Manufacturers Concorde Charisma 840

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great! They must be aiming for the his'n'hers market.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine

Who gets the model one and who gets the real one?

Geoff


----------

